# My 12 gallon tibee tank! A journal of sorts...new pics 11/6/13!



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

And a photo of one of the amanos I got from her as well...yes, he's just as blue as this photo shows. Gorgeous!


----------



## Merth (Sep 9, 2012)

Awesome...and already berried nice!


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Merth said:


> Awesome...and already berried nice!



They were berried when they shipped...again, wish I could take some credit there but can't.


----------



## pinoyghost2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Cool looking shrimps...you can see the bee in them...blue bees by the looks of one of them. Amanos are such cool shrimps I have about 6 of them and they keep the algae in my tank to a minimum. Love the blue hue.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Blue bees are paracaridina and I was under the impression that could not crossbreed. These are wild bees (bumble bees) x super tigers, no blue bees AFAIK.

If I am misinformed about the blue bees, by all means, somebody let me know


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Pic of the teal and dark blue females together. Depth of field is crap but at least you can see the color difference


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

NM...just found some info that says they 'may' crossbreed. But these in particular were not crossed with blue bees.


----------



## Chyrol (Jan 18, 2012)

Great pics, that amano looks really neat!


----------



## Forumsnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Great looking pics Jaime! Those are some really cool looking shrimp, wish you the best of luck. So you are keeping them in more crs conditions than oebt correct?


----------



## pinoyghost2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes its possible. They just looked like blue bees to me...I had some and thought they were gorgeous, but very small in comparison to other shrimps...also hid a lot.

Might get some more just to add to my collection :icon_smil Great looking shrimps either way.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

You're correct about the blue bees. I have some,, they're beautiful shrimp, and tiny compared to crystals and tigers. 

Are there blue crystals out there? 



ravensgate said:


> Blue bees are paracaridina and I was under the impression that could not crossbreed. These are wild bees x super tigers, no blue bees AFAIK.
> 
> If I am misinformed about the blue bees, by all means, somebody let me know




Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Forumsnow said:


> Great looking pics Jaime! Those are some really cool looking shrimp, wish you the best of luck. So you are keeping them in more crs conditions than oebt correct?



Thank you! I generally suck at getting pics of these guys so I was tickled something actually came out somewhat in focus. The pH in that tank sits at 6.7-6.8, GH 5, KH 0-1. The CRS that are in there came from my other tank that ranged anywhere from 7.4-8.2. I had put them in a 6.5pH tank with a bunch of other CRS I had gotten in and they started losing white FAST and became very sluggish. The new ones (higher grades) loved the pH, just not these. I gave them 2-3 weeks to perk up but they never did. They just didn't seem to like that low pH. I put them in this tank with a slightly higher pH and their white came back and they just seemed happier in general. I'd like to have that pH sit right on 6.8 as that would make everyone happy I think. When I had the larger colony of OEBTs that's what they were doing best in and what they bred in., One of the ones I have left over is one that had berried, and I have one of her babies in there as well. 

I'm just blown away how much blue are in a couple of these. And one of them has orange eyes...not glowy orange like an OEBT, but orange nonetheless. I haven't done the research on where exactly the OEBTs came from/developed from but a few of these I have to do a double take when I look at them and when I'm looking for my OEBTs. I don't know what generation tibees these are, but all of them look a little different from each other. A few are plainer, a few have the white stripes on the back, and then a few are these gorgeous blues. Anxiously awaiting the babies so I can see what those look like Since I only have 3 OEBTs right now, and two are females (only hope for male is the baby who is a few months away from being adult), I feel like these blue tibees still give me a chance to get some cool blue babies. And if I can do that and avoid the sensitive OEBTs I may go that route. But man, I DO love my OEBTs. Ahhh, it's a pickle I tell ya! LOL!


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Just saw my first little tibee baby wandering the tank! YAY! The momma still has most of her eggs so it looks like this little fella is the first to fly the coop. And he's already out and about and eating. He be strong like bull. LOL! The plainer momma of the 3 is the first to have hers. The teal and dark blue are still holding on to theirs and have a week or more to go if I had to guess. I'm thinking of starting a tank journal on both tanks since they will have just a hodge podge of different shrimp in them. Be a nice way to track things I reckon


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I just cannot get into TiBee. They just look like wild mut shrimp to me


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

sbarbee54 said:


> I just cannot get into TiBee. They just look like wild mut shrimp to me



They ARE mutts:hihi: I used to not like them either, didn't think I'd like them still when I got them in, but I love them now. Some are just a vibrant and blue as my OEBTs without the drama The little baby I saw looked brown and white so can't wait to see what the others look like. It'll be like Christmas! All a surprise! WOOT:biggrin:


----------



## musician71604 (May 5, 2012)

Those are great looking shrimp!


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Thought I would update this thread a bit Bebeh pictures! Sorry for the quality...still gotta get my equipment out and actually practice...just so much easier to grab the phone.

Ok, first little baby born in the tank...this is him at a day old (and yes he was the only one out and about, took momma two days to have the rest)










Same shrimp at 6 days old, my light is blowing out the contrast on his striping, but trust me, same shrimp










He changes colors every week....here he is now (he's the biggest baby in the tank..strong like bull...haha)


















Then I had two more batches born, some are still dark red and white or brown and white, again, they change colors frequently.

Here is a pic of two together, one on the left is from the first batch born, one on the right is from the second batch born...what I wouldn't give for him to stay that color.










A pic of another baby from the second batch as well










And last photo I took yesterday with my camera instead of phone. Couple of tibee females and my OEBT and if you look closely, a baby tibee on the bottom of the pumpkin chip










I'm going to make this thread my tibee journal of sorts so I hope I have more updates (and better pics) soon. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

cool they are so pretty.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

I am glad they are doing well!


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

msjinkzd said:


> I am glad they are doing well!


I have so much fun staring at this tank. Babies are just everywhere....no new berried ladies yet so a little bummed about that but as long as the babies are growing big and strong I'm happy. I think they are absolutely beautiful and awesome so a huge thank you for selling them to me!!!:bounce:


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

My pleasure! I bred them by accident, those are 3rd generation, as an FYI. I have only shared them with people that were really enthusiastic about tibees as I did not create the line at all on purpose. There were some real stunners though, and I am glad you are getting such joy!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: My tibee tank! A journal of sorts...*

Very cool, Jaime, I'm liking the green that's coming through.  

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

msjinkzd said:


> My pleasure! I bred them by accident, those are 3rd generation, as an FYI. I have only shared them with people that were really enthusiastic about tibees as I did not create the line at all on purpose. There were some real stunners though, and I am glad you are getting such joy!



Thank you SO Much for the FYI! Because I had no clue and just figured they were first line. I've totally changed my mind I think on adding TTs into this tank. I want to focus on bringing the blue out as much as I can.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Busted out the DSLR to snap some pics today. Little better than the Iphone but still need to work with it.

My dual sponge is covered with babies. Counted 41 babies out in the open the other day so very pleased with those numbers since I can't see the backside of my sponge filters or in all my cholla logs. The blue dude is one from the first batch born 3 weeks ago I believe. The little browner guy is from the last two batches born a couple of weeks ago so a bit younger.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

It will be interesting to watch them grow.


----------



## shmeeg (Oct 23, 2011)

Cool stuff looking forward to following their growth. I am interested in the TiBees. Seem to not be quite as popular as some others on the boards here.


----------



## nightshadebel (May 3, 2012)

I love Tibees! your are awesome looking! any chance you'll be selling any in the future?


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

nightshadebel said:


> I love Tibees! your are awesome looking! any chance you'll be selling any in the future?



Eventually but right now I'm letting these grow up so I can start some selective breeding projects:bounce: These are by far the fastest growing babies I've ever had...even outgrowing neos that were born at the same time.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

I found another really neat one today, it is brown and white and the banding is almost as bold as a crystal red. I will save it for you.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Woot!!!! You're so awesome Rachel, thank you!!


----------



## Merth (Sep 9, 2012)

I dont think I can get into Tibee's. The wife would kill me if I just sat and stared at them the whole time I was home and I know I would. they are so cool and just fascinating to watch and look for the little changes.


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

those tibees are soooo sweet. gotta get myself a breeding tank for some


----------



## Forumsnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Insanely jealous! So happy your have such great success with them.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Merth said:


> I dont think I can get into Tibee's. The wife would kill me if I just sat and stared at them the whole time I was home and I know I would. they are so cool and just fascinating to watch and look for the little changes.



I have a sneaking suspicion that I may be begging hubby for more tanks in a few months. I have ideas in my head but have to wait for these babies to get to breeding age. But yes..yes....I may require more tanks:bounce: 

I'm so glad some folks like these. Some people find them boring but gosh, not me, the colors of the adults vary from plain to turquoise to dark blue and the babies, well, who knows what they'll look like when they grow up! I've got some that are brown and white, teal and white, blue and white with bluish flesh (they really look different) and then 1 or 2 that are actually clear but just have the white stripes on their backs. Those interest me quite a bit...but pointless to speculate on what they'll look like when they grow up. This is my first rodeo with tibees, I'm just enjoying the ride:hihi:


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

I did a lot of tibees last year with wild bees, regular tigers, and cbs. But my interest in them died out after an unfortunate bacterial infection. 

But, after reading this thread, I may just try them again! CRS/TT/OEBT hybrids maybe......

My previous CBS/tiger babies gave me a result similar to C grade CBS....which is my favorite pattern.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

YAY! More tibees! Heehee! I was going to put some TTs in with mine but I think now I've gotten a bit more focus where I want to go with them. Want to focus on the blue coloring but expand the white striping a bit. More of a marbled appearance. I saw a wedgewood blue and white tibee on a Japanese auction site a couple of months back that was the prettiest thing I ever saw. That's the sort of direction I want to see if I can take these. Gonna take a lot of time and proooobbbaabbbly more tanks. LOL!


----------



## alexopolus (Nov 9, 2009)

*My tibee tank! A journal of sorts...new pics 2/19*

Talking of tibees, this guy has been shooting blond f2 tibees? Too bad they are too small to pic with my iPad. Do you know what cross are yours?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

My adults are crossed between Super tiger and wild bees. And Rachel says they are third generation. No OEBT or anything in the ones I have. Are yours OEBT crosses?


----------



## alexopolus (Nov 9, 2009)

ravensgate said:


> My adults are crossed between Super tiger and wild bees. And Rachel says they are third generation. No OEBT or anything in the ones I have. Are yours OEBT crosses?


Well, the problem that I have is I crossed tiger and CBS, so that's is a no, but a guy down in Houston gave me some of his tibees and couldn't tell me exactly who X who. I have OEBT but in the same tank... Unless a have a sneaky one hidden with my guys (or a blonde).


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Hmmm, well I have a couple of babies right now that are somewhat clear with white striping. Not sure if they'll grow up and will look like blonds or just clear shrimp with white striping. What color are their eyes? All mine have orange eyes but not glowy orange like OEBT, a more regular orange color...with a darker center.


----------



## alexopolus (Nov 9, 2009)

ravensgate said:


> Hmmm, well I have a couple of babies right now that are somewhat clear with white striping. Not sure if they'll grow up and will look like blonds or just clear shrimp with white striping. What color are their eyes? All mine have orange eyes but not glowy orange like OEBT, a more regular orange color...with a darker center.


No these guys are kind red/orange body and orange eyes, but too small to get a nice pic, I don't see to be able to take a good pic when I spot them.


----------



## alexopolus (Nov 9, 2009)

*My tibee tank! A journal of sorts...new pics 2/19*

Also spotted this one! Not blonde, but looks interesting! Never seem a young one with this color


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

If you're using an iphone you can get an Olloclip. It blows the contrast out quite a bit but you can at least get closeup shots.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Soooooooooo, this little dude just will not come out from hiding in his moss very often but he finally ventured out to where I could get some pics. I'm really excited about this little guy. I have another with the same zebra striping but lacks the white on the face and white dots on the head.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I've read pintos are supposed to have the 2 white dots on the head...?


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> I've read pintos are supposed to have the 2 white dots on the head...?



This will be fascinating if its true...because of this (scroll down to how to recognize pinto tibee)

http://shrimpsider.wordpress.com/category/caridina-shrimp/taiwan-bee/pinto-bee/#

And I believe that post was made before her post about theories of Taiwans coming from unculled tibees. For the sheer fact of this sentence being in the October post (think the Taiwan tibee correlation was made in November...not positive)

_Regular Tigerbee seldom show the dotted head and additionally miss the shadow gen we know from Taiwan Bee!_



Sooooooooooo, if by some off chance this little dude is in fact of the pinto variation, then wonder where it came from? As far as I know none of these have ever been with Taiwans anywhere down the line (Rachel, you here???) so it would seem that the pinto gene does not have anything to do with Taiwans being involved, or rather one does not require Taiwan bee influence to attain pintos. Of course, all too soon to speculate what he'll grow up looking like, he's just a month old. But also interesting that entire batch of babies don't look like that...only spotted the two so far (and again, one has the same zebra stripes but no face/head mottling). I will keep on keeping on with updating the thread though for those interested


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

it is probably because the bumble bees that were crossed were light headed (as opposed to the dark headed bumble bee)


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Thank you for chiming in Rachel!! I wish there were more with face white, love the look. Don't know if they'll keep it as they mature though. This little dude has it and I have another that's blue with 2 stripes on his back and a solid white face but that's two out of 40-50 babies in there. They have to be the neatest shrimp I've ever watched grow. They change so frequently in the colors. Some of them the white striping is separating on and fading, others its brightening and thickening up.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Some new pics for today. A lot of the ones I had that were blue have now turned black. A few are still blue but more of a dark navy. Tossed a pic in with my lone OEBT baby in there as well. That OEBT is 15-16 weeks old (I swear he's stunted or something) and the oldest Tibees are 5 weeks....some are bigger than he is


----------



## Puddles (Jan 5, 2013)

*My tibee tank! A journal of sorts...new pics 3/6*

Which substrate are you using? Poor little dwarf oebt


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

That's just Fluval Shrimp Stratum in there with 100% RO water. pH is 6.7 in that tank.

That little OEBT is from MS Thang who I had to save from dying while she was berried (a thread on here called Dying OEBT from gosh, October I think). I don't know if he's truly stunted or what. They grow really slow from what I know because the first time I got some from Speedie and asked how old they were he said 6-8 months and they still weren't even breeding age. The tibee babies are the fastest growing of all I have, even faster growing than my cherry shrimp!


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Lol they look like B/C grade CBs...which is awesome


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Bananariot said:


> Lol they look like B/C grade CBs...which is awesome



Haha, I know right?! They have changed colors so many time who knows what they'll look like when they grow up! All of my adults are various shades of blue, some a little dull, some vibrant, but all somewhat blue. And for a while there I thought all the striping patterns were the same but that's not the case now. I hope some maintain their stripes into adulthood. I have a large adult female that's teal with about 5 thin white stripes on her back that I just love the look of her. On the babies there are only 3 clutches in there. And a few days ago I counted 51 and that's just what I could SEE. By my calculations there should only be about 75 in there and I think all of them are there, I swear.

As fast as they are growing I expect them to be of breeding size in about 6 weeks...some less, some more but that sounds like a good average based on their growth now. And I can't WAIT!! WOOT! My birthday is in May and I'm already making my Shrimpday list, my gift to myself of course. :red_mouth


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

New additions! Got some new OEBTs in....and look at how the blue of the regular tibees matches Love my tibees! And got my first BKK...SWOOOOOOOOOOOOONN


----------



## nightshadebel (May 3, 2012)

Awesome!! They all look great and happy!


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Couple of quick pics


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Some nice pics you have there, gal!


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Thank ya kind sir!  And THAT is why I have to feed this tank every day. That is just an oyster shell calcium tab I dropped in there...they absolutely swarm anything they think is food. I try to not feed one or two days a week but when I do the tension gets a bit thick in that tank. Just really aggressive feeders, the whole lot of them, and of course the amanos don't help matters! LOL!


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

NEW PICS! Babies are growing, should be close to saddling on some of them in the next month or two thank goodness. Added some TT hybrids in as well and tore down my CRS/Golden tank and moved all of those over as well. Going to start a new tank this weekend for some fun breeding projects! So definitely stay tuned, will probably start a tank journal on that one Anywho, pics of the new TT x CRS/CBS crosses and then some group shots...you'd think I don't feed them (they are fed every single day because of this aggressive feeding behavior)


----------



## nightshadebel (May 3, 2012)

They look good with your crew!! Are they still doing well? Yay pictures!


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

So, you have rcs, crs, cbs, tibee, orange rili, bkk? all in the same tank?!? Or are those some randomly thrown colors?

Updates?


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

TankYouVeryMuch said:


> So, you have rcs, crs, cbs, tibee, orange rili, bkk? all in the same tank?!? Or are those some randomly thrown colors?
> 
> Updates?



No. In this tank I have CRS, CBS, Goldens, OEBT, Tibees, and TT hybrids. I had amanos in there but moved them, the BKK that was in there passed. I have another tibee breeding project tank (also in my sig, the DB tank) that has a bunch of Taiwans and tibees in it I don't own any orange rili so not sure where that came from unless you are looking at the TT hybrids which can be orange. I do have a neo tank that houses a bunch of different colors/mutts, OEBT and my amanos. As for updates on this tank I'm hoping SOON I will have very good updates. My largest tibee babies are finally starting to saddle. It's a little disheartening that they are almost a year old (in January) and they are JUST now saddling but they are just slow growers for me plus I keep this tank below 72 degrees so that slows growth a wee bit.

Probably in December I will be doing some culling back of the CRS and pulling some of the tibee males in this tank. I'll be introducing mischlings in there from another tank and hopefully some Taiwans as well.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Ah! I was just guessing based on the very last pic you posted... bottom right hand corner. 

what are "goldens" ?? after googling, guessing they are crystals but never heard/seen them. Is this also where "snowballs" come from?

I have that awesome lineage pic saved somewhere but reading it in words will help me remember


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

TankYouVeryMuch said:


> Ah! I was just guessing based on the very last pic you posted... bottom right hand corner.
> 
> what are "goldens" ?? after googling, guessing they are crystals but never heard/seen them. Is this also where "snowballs" come from?
> 
> I have that awesome lineage pic saved somewhere but reading it in words will help me remember



That shrimp is a Golden They are a bee shrimp like CRS and CBS...lots of CRS and CBS actually have golden babies in their clutches Snowballs are neos.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

...and to make it more confusing, "Snows" are crystals.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Yeah that It IS confusing. If I ever name a line of shrimp it's going to be like 'Stewie Shrimp' or 'Maybel Shrimp'. Avoid color names altogether, heehee (like the Larry shrimp).


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

New arrivals in the tank from Tanner!


























This pic is way blown out but this dude is wicked neat. Again, this is a tibee, not a low grade CBS










And this guy has been in there a long while. I believe he is a Tangerine Tiger hybrid but he is one of my favs. His head is green, body is orange-ish colored, and the white pattern is gorgeous. I have two similarly marked but this guy is the neatest.










My babies from January are finally becoming adults, several are saddling up. I'm hoping to start doing some heavy culling probably around the first week of December. Will have a slew of mischlings to move over at some point and want most of the CRS out of there before I do that. Time to get serious!


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Woah... You've got a lot of variation in there!
So if I'm correct, a 'Tibee' is a dark blush-greyish shrimp, probably with stripes, that is basically a mutt and has lots of genetic potential. 
I think I have a couple of those, although they aren't quite as dark... I got 'em from somebody who accidentally mixed red and yellow neos.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Tibees are tiger X bee shrimp. Neos are a different shrimp entirely. The first few generations may be plain, some may not. The crosses are almost infinite as tiger shrimp can include regular tiger, super tiger, black tiger, OEBT, BTBE, red tiger and more I probably can't think of and bee shrimp can be bumblebee, CRS, CBS, Goldens and any Taiwan Bees (though the trend now is to call Taiwan bee/tibee crosses Tai-tibees). And then the pattern and colors can vary depending on male/female (male OEBT X CRS female may have slightly different looking results than CRS male X OEBT female). This is why most people don't fool with them, you would have to have unlimited tanks almost to see what all you can get. 

What you have are wild variation NEOs, that's what happens when you mix colors.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Ah, never mind. 
My bad.


----------



## aznrice247 (Feb 1, 2012)

If done long enough and crossed correctly they can come out to this...

Done by a German breeder for years. like F7+

https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t31/1073700_484691088273765_2013687065_o.jpg

https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t1/562035_368396406569901_1599801321_n.jpg


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Love the opaque ones, really dislike the poorly colored ones. But hey, I love neos and some people don't. All a matter of preference.


----------



## hellfish01 (Mar 10, 2014)

Love the trend please keep us updated! I want to see what happens latter on with the new guys you got. can you take a few pictures of your tank?


----------

